# Pistol Bullets For Muzzleloader Rifle



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok in the Past I have Moulded my own Bullets but wanting Better Quality Bullets and Lead being harder to find I decided to Buy Bulk Pistol Bullets and Sabots.Had a Guy right off the bat tell me they wouldn't work  Bull you put at least 180gr. in the Boiler Room on a Critter its Dead.

Anyway I have a New to me 45Cal. Inline I bought .40 180gr. Jacketed Hollow Points for it.Same for my 50Cal. but 240gr. Bullet and Patch and Balls for my 54Cal.

Thoughts? I'm sure I will get many.

Another thing to add my wife went to an Auction they had a CVA Wolf buy them New for $170 told my wife not to give over $100,they got $150 out of it  :doh:

big rockpile


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

When you bought for your .50, did you buy .40 or .45?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

braggscowboy said:


> When you bought for your .50, did you buy .40 or .45?


Not going to look but I believe .44 240gr.,I got the .40 for the 45Cal. really in a hurry to use the 45Cal. to see how it does.

big rockpile


----------



## jnh (Oct 4, 2007)

the pistol bullets in a muzzle loader will work just fine on whitetail in your area, when they were first made legal in oklahoma i used there, my brother and sister in law both drop bucks in their tracks this year with them


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If your rate of twist is fast enough they will work just fine.

I use 44 cal, 300 gr Hornady XTP's in mine, with a green MML sabot


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Ok in the Past I have Moulded my own Bullets but wanting Better Quality Bullets and Lead being harder to find I decided to Buy Bulk Pistol Bullets and Sabots.Had a Guy right off the bat tell me they wouldn't work  Bull you put at least 180gr. in the Boiler Room on a Critter its Dead.
> 
> Anyway I have a New to me 45Cal. Inline I bought .40 180gr. Jacketed Hollow Points for it.Same for my 50Cal. but 240gr. Bullet and Patch and Balls for my 54Cal.
> 
> ...


Mr. Gotrocks! Must be nice to be highrollin!  Got me a 45 inline a couple of years ago and bought me a Lee R.E.A.L. moulde for it, as I don't want to have to pay the high dollars for them Sabows. Bought all the lead I could afford for [email protected], fixin' to buy more hopefully. Just missed a .62 trade gonne at the swapmeet Fri. was working onna trade and an ole boy wit a hole in 'is pocket ran in ahead of me 'n paid cash fer it..:grit:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

poorboy said:


> Mr. Gotrocks! Must be nice to be highrollin!  Got me a 45 inline a couple of years ago and bought me a Lee R.E.A.L. moulde for it, as I don't want to have to pay the high dollars for them Sabows. Bought all the lead I could afford for [email protected], fixin' to buy more hopefully. Just missed a .62 trade gonne at the swapmeet Fri. was working onna trade and an ole boy wit a hole in 'is pocket ran in ahead of me 'n paid cash fer it..:grit:


I tried Pure Lead Conicals in this Rifle kept Key Holing.Had some Saboted Bullets shot them fine.

big rockpile


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> I tried Pure Lead Conicals in this Rifle kept Key Holing.Had some Saboted Bullets shot them fine.
> 
> big rockpile


 Bites! Ah well, A blister pack 'ul last you along time after it's sighted in.
Hope to do a little scoutin' tomorrow iffin it don't rain all day..Picked up a nice .50 Cva side hammer cap gun Fri...Good luck on the season Rock..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I buy my Sabots bulk from MMP (Muzzleloading Magum Products) (870) 471-5019.
http://www.mmpsabots.com/

I buy the green HPH 12 ones in my 50 cal's with .430 Speer 300 gr. Gold Dot bonded bullets also bought in bulk from a reloading supply store. 
http://www.speer-ammo.com/products/gold_dot_const.aspx


For my 54 cal I buy the Purple sabots with 50cal Speer HP 300gr HP Gold Dot bonded bullets.

Believe me pistol bullets will do the job. In fact many of todays slugs for shot guns with rifled barrels use a sabot and pistol bullet.


 Al


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Was wondering if batches could be used to substitute for the sabots? I was thinking either greased cotton or leather. Anybody tried that yet?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I used a Ruger 44 mag carbine for years.Shot 240 gr hollow points or soft nose bullets.Killed no telling how many bucks.Those that did leave were flat out missed.
Never had a blood trail to follow over ten yards.Ninety-nine % would fall in their tracks.When I stopped dog hunting,I moved up to a 270 for more range than the 44.
Up to 200 yards,I'll take the 44 any day.I'm to old to be doing much tracking.Punch a 44 size hole anywhere close to the boiler room,you will see his feet hit his belly.:gaptooth:


----------

